

Video Background? What's Your Guys Opinion - busybusy
http://busybusy.com

======
Piskvorrr
Makes the text hard to read (both by changing contrast and by distracting the
viewer). If that's the point, go for it.

On the other hand, if there's some actual content on the page that you want
the user to see, avoid this like the plague - until now, I have seen nothing
more annoying than the MARQUEE tag; this beats it, hands down.

